# miscarriage or not - so confused!



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Sunday I went to the ER because of cramping and bleeding. HCG was good for 5-6 weeks (11,000). U/S showed a 5 w gestational sac but no fetal pole. Looks like blighted ovum. Definite subchorionic bleed.

Today we had a follow-up with the OB (not my regular CP). She said we didn't have enough info to rule out viable pregnancy though definitely things don't look good. She did a VE and found the cervix normal and closed. (Phew!) Some dark blood. She recommends follow-up u/s next week. She said we could do repeat hcg test today too.

So, I just got a call from her nurse . . . in LESS than 48 hours by hcg has gone from just over 11,000 to over 19,000.

WHAT DOES THIS MEAN? I'm so confused. Is it possibly that my body still thinks it's pregnant even if there's no fetus. Is it normal to have increasing hcg with a blighted ovum?

My God, I can hardly believe it's possible that my pregnancy will continue.

STICK PLEASE STICK WITH ME!


----------



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness! What an emotional roller coaster.

I don't know why your hcg might shoot up, but I'm hoping for you!


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

Maybe you were pregnant with twins and miscarried one? Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## momof2boys1girl (Nov 7, 2006)

It is not uncommon to have bleeding in early pregnancy.
at 5 weeks there would be only a gestational sack seen in the sonogram. If the levels are rising and you are not cramping or bleeding I would say at this point things have a good potential for a + outcome. I wish you the best. I have had several misscarriages and I hope you have a healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm sorry for the stress this is causing, I hate that "is it or isn't it?" roller coaster. I am hoping for the best for you.


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

i m/c'd a blighted ovum at about 7.5 weeks just a short time ago and my levels were waaaaaaaaaay lower than yours (around 3,000 - i only had them checked once as the m/c progressed quickly). i am throwing sticky vibes at you


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

thinking positive thoughts for you!


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks you all. Well, I had really severe (like wanna pass out) cramping this afternoon and more blood. I'll call the OB tomorrow. Sigh.

Back to researching "threatened miscarriage" "misdiagnosed miscarriage" and "subchorionic hematoma" all of which either do or may apply to me. Yay . . .







:

Doc didn't recommend bedrest . . . what do y'all think?


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

Get to the ER immediately!!!!

Those are all of the signs of a ectopic pregnancy....take it from me as I am two weeks from my emergency surgery for a ruptured ectopic resulting in the loss of my left fallopian tube!!! I bled internally for two days and nearly died....Please Please Please get yourself to the ER!!!


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for your concern, Rosemary. I know it's not ectopic. I've already had one ultrasound.

You take care! I'm sorry to hear about your recent emergency!!!


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

cant hurt to take it easy, hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Keep us posted on what is going on. I am praying for a sticky baby for you.

Take care!


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

I appreciate that you have had an ultrasound, but that doesn't mean anything as I had *THREE* ultrasounds, two of them 2 days before I ruptured, both tranvaginally and transabdomenally, for all three times and they still didn't pick up on it.

Really, this is a situation of better safe than sorry....do a google search on ectopic pregnancy symtoms and see that they can range all over. I never had pain in my shoulder but instead in my left leg, but most importantly were my HCG numbers and how they were going up but just not at the rate that they should, like yours.

I was also misdiagnosed with a blighted ovum...go figure...


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Rosemary, I saw the u/s myself. Very clearly there is a gestational sac within the uterus. Also evidence of a subchorionic hematoma. I am monitoring my symptoms - actually will call the OB's office now.

Passing a lot of blood still with some really big black clots. (Sorry TMI) I guess the "good" news of it is that since blood is an irritant to the uterus, I'm glad that the blood is being expelled. I just hope I stop bleeding soon. This is scary and sad.

Thanks everyone for your support. I'm in a bad spot emotionally. I know you all understand.









I'm planning on staying home the rest of the week. My uterus is sore, and it's hard to walk. I'm a professor and on my feet most of the time. Can't imagine that right now . . .


----------



## Zyla (Nov 27, 2005)

Labortrials ~ I'm so sorry you're going through this.







I am wishing you peace and healing and a nice sticky baby!


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Not looking good. I'm passing huge gelatinous clots. (Nice) I don't feel bad though - uncomfortable, tired, and sore, but nothing like yesterday afternoon. Still haven't found any identifiable fetal tissue, but I coulda missed something in the toilet.

The fact that I haven't found anything fleshy is the only thing keeping me going positive about this pregnancy. I've just lost SO SO much blood yesterday & today, that I just can't hardly imagine that the wee sac is hanging in there.

I called the OB's office this morning, and the nurse has yet to call me back. I guess the OB must not be terribly worried.









Still praying for a miracle!


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

(TMI)

if your diagnosis of a blighted ovum is correct then there wont be much in the way of tissue. i passed something not too much bigger than a quarter that looked like it was going to become the placental structure. the rest was very much like a heavy, clotty period. i would have missed it too had i not heard it splash in the toilet as it dropped....of course i then had to fish it out to examine it







:

i am very sorry you are going through this now


----------



## Meshell (Sep 4, 2007)

I am sorry to hear you going through this. I wish you the best for yourself and S/O no matter what the outcome. I wish I could offer some silver lining to your dark cloud, but I cannot. Pregnancy is so different for everyone and so is miscarriage. My levels continued to go up normally, I felt perfectly fine w/ only mild pregnancy symptoms, but then I had bad pains in my lower back and hips. I ended up going to the ER and had to have a D&C because the baby had stopped growing at about 4 1/2 wks. They thought it was ectopic because I had a perfectly normal gestational sac, only no visible baby and also because my body was still going through the pregnancy. Please keep us updated on everything. I will hope for the best!


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I am so, so sorry you are going through such an uncertain time. My first loss was 3 weeks in the making in terms of finally declaring itself. And it was so unbelievably awful . . . one year ago this month, actually.

Perhaps another u/s tomorrow would help you in knowing what is happening since you have continued to bleed. For a bit my betas were rising as well . . . and I was hopeful, but knew in my heart that the baby was going to leave me. We even saw a little fetal pole and a faint, slow HB at one point - but it was too tiny, I was still spotting (no cramping), and the interval growth was too slow - despite climbing betas. Finally one night, after 3 weeks of spotting I cried and cried, and told my baby it was okay to leave me. And the u/s that week showed no fetal pole or HB. I wasn't surprised , but it was devastating.

I am hoping that things turn out well for you and your little one!


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

The huge gelatin-like globs are back in full force. And now there's definitely SOMETHING in the globs. I'm gonna venture to say that I'm finally miscarrying tissue.







:

To complicate the issue, I'm now feeling more nauseated. So, part of me says "yes" miscarriage and part of me says "no" miscarriage. So confusing. I guess I could be nauseated from blood loss, eh?

I'll hopefully know for certain Monday afternoon.

I'm so depressed.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Kim I'm so sorry. I too will find out Monday afternoon if I have miscarried. I don't know if you saw me post on the PAL thread or not but the baby's heart is slowing and my OB says it will probably stop over this weekend.








I'm so sorry you are going through this. I'll be thinking of you on Monday while I'm doing the same thing you are.


----------



## Climbing Rose (Dec 10, 2006)

Just wanted to give hugs to you.

I have BTDT. I have been pregnant six times. Five times I have bled like crazy and passed large clots, and only once did I miscarry.

Just incase no one else has metioned it, progesterone cream can help stop bleeding in pregnancy.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

*Rach*, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I haven't been on PAL lately. I posted a while back that it was just too hard . . . actually, it was just too hard being on a thread with women complaining about being pregnant. I had to remove myself.







:

I am SO sorry to hear your news. I've read some REALLY encouraging stories at Misdiagnosed Miscarriage. Perhaps you'll find some folks there with similar experiences . . . I will keep you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers over the weekend.

Will you PLEASE update me on this thread or start your own here?? Big big hug!!

*Love*, what is BTDT? Thanks for your encouragement. We shall see . . .


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I am so sorry.

The blood could definately be causing the nausea, or at the very least, you are probably in shock. I wish there was something I could do, or something to say to make the hurt go away.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, umm . . . I passed a big ole long placenta this evening. The placenta is SO COOL (and so gross)! I made DH look at it, and he nearly barfed. I was surprised by how LARGE it was.

So I guess I have my answer. I'm still going to get the ultrasound tomorrow. I've had a CRAZY amount of bleeding for someone miscarrying in the 5-6 week range.

I think I'm going to close down the baby factory for a few months. Sigh.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear this. *hugs*


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm SO sorry!







: I just read your blog and got caught up on your situation. Thinking of you........please let us know how the u/s goes today.


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry, mama.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

My thoughts are with you. Wishing you peace and comfort.

I found out today via u/s that my pregnancy will not be continuing. There was evidence of a subchorionic hemhorrage. I am 7.5 weeks along.

I feel your pain. This pregnancy has been a terrifying roller coaster since I found out a month ago. Progesterone suppositories 3x day didn't save it. One day my beta hCG's looked great, the next they were slowing, then they'd look good again, then not so good. But now we know.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks e/o. I'll post about the u/s tonight.

CB, I'm so sorry you've lost another one. It's heartbreaking, and I'm thinking about you! )))(((


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

So sad tonight for you. It's so horribly unfair.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

U/S went as expected. There was no sign of the pregnancy. The uterine lining looks normal and non-pregnant. Both the technician and the OB confirmed that since the yolk sac was present last Sunday, that I did NOT have a blighted ovum. I imagine that the pregnancy just couldn't "hold on" through the huge subchorionic bleed. The entire pregnancy detached yesterday.

The OB wants to monitor my levels back to 0 and then do some testing. They will also do some pathology analysis on the placenta.

There were no tears. We were oddly calm.

Thank you, EVERYONE, for your continued support! xoxo


----------

